# Audio School in New England



## VipermanGTX (Feb 9, 2005)

http://www.aine.artinstitutes.edu/index.asp This School is worth taking a look at, its in brooke line Mass and its cheaper then full sail, just as good if not better, and its close to home. take a gander.


----------



## AVGuyAndy (Aug 17, 2005)

One problem with this school: There are no dorms.


----------



## disc2slick (Aug 17, 2005)

there is, relatively, affordable student housing available in and around Boston, and Allston if you look around for it.


----------



## Peter (Aug 18, 2005)

I belive a friend of mine is going there this year as a freshman.... he helped out with tech a bit at my school, but not a ton... It kinda supprised me when he said that is what he was doing, but he is also quite a bit of a musician, playing drums in I dont know how many different bands! If I have a chance to catch up w/ him I'll certainly ask him how he likes it!


----------

